# Breeders in Austria, Slovakia, Czech Republic, Germany?



## Jacknic

If you are interested in a parti color Jitka Vlasakova is in Czech Rep. you can find her on facebook.


----------



## Keithsomething

Hi Jewell a great resource you have in Europe is the Poodles in Scandinavia website it has a ton of breeders and litters listed on there so you should easily be able to find exactly what you're looking for

poodles in Scandinavia


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

I would contact Jitka Pizurova at Very-Merry Poodles and ask if she could give you some referrals. She is extremely honest and amazingly helpful. Her English is not perfect but she does quite well. She is in the Czech Republic.


----------



## jewell

Thank you all so much for your advice! Looking forward to getting a poodle next spring .


----------



## organza.evidence

Hi,you can see Planet Poodle site,owner is Natasha Kolbe,breeder of black miniature poodles(Caspian Line's).Father of my poodle is from this kennel;I can only say that she has great dogs.On that site you can find European breeders.


----------



## jewell

Thank you very much organza! The Caspian line looks beautiful. I will write to Natasha.

Kind regards,
Jessica


----------



## organza.evidence

Yes,they are beautiful but the most important is temperament;I was in her kennel,in her home,one weekend on grooming course where I saw grandmother of my female poodle-she is 14 years old and she is playing with all dogs as she is puppy I wish you all the best with your new poodle,best regards.


----------

